# Bildübertragung von Tv zu Tv



## Janny (9. September 2012)

*Bildübertragung von Tv zu Tv*

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte mein Tv-Bild aus dem Wohnzimmer zum Fernseher in der Küche übertragen, soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, habe ich Zwei möglichkeiten, einmal ein Kabel verlegen oder übertragung per Funk.

Wir wäre die Funk übertragung lieber, weil zwischen wohnzimmer und Küche noch das schlafzimmer liegt und ich dann durch zwei Wände mit dem Kabel müsste + unter einer Tür her und so weiter.

Meine Frage ist wie diese "Funkübertragungsgeräte"  überhaupt heißen und welche zu empfelen sind. Das Bild muss nicht Super gut sein, ist ja nur zum zwischen durch mal in der Küche schaun. 
Also nichts besonderes, wo ich viel wert drauf lege.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Timsu (9. September 2012)

*AW: Bildübertragung von Tv zu Tv*

Willst du einfach die einzelnen TV Sender übertragen oder das komplette Bild? 
Woher willst du das Signal abgreifen?


----------



## Janny (9. September 2012)

*AW: Bildübertragung von Tv zu Tv*

Ich möchte im Wohnzimmer alles steuern, sprich umschalten etc. Der Tv in der Küche soll einfach, wenn ich ihn anmache, das gleiche wiedergeben was im Wohnzimmer läuft.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2012)

*AW: Bildübertragung von Tv zu Tv*

Das wird nicht so einfach gehen, da müsstest Du erstmal das Bild AUS dem einen LCD rausbekommen, das würde vlt per Scart gehen (bin nicht sicher), aber ansonsten hat ein Fernseher keine AUSgänge. Das zweite Problem ist die Steuerung, da müsstest Du sozusagen in der Küche einen Empfänger für die Fernbedienung haben, der das Signal dann ebenfalls im Wohnzimmer ausgibt, als sei er eine Fernbedienung... denn NUr per Funk einen TV fernbedienen wird nix, die basieren immer auf Infrarot, also Sichtlinie nötig. Und es müssten immer beide Fernseher laufen. 

An sich müsste es viel einfacher sein, dass Du dafür sorgst, auch in der Küche TV-Empfang zu haben - was für eine Art von Empfang hast Du denn?


----------



## wuschi (9. September 2012)

*AW: Bildübertragung von Tv zu Tv*

http://www.amazon.de/PureLink-WHD10...xtender/dp/B004RPN98O/ref=dp_cp_ob_ce_title_0
und dazu noch dieses teil Ligawo 3D HDMI Splitter 1x2 High Speed HDMI - Verteiler: Amazon.de: Elektronik
glaub das ist schon recht nah dran aber gibt bestimmt noch billigere möglichkeiten


----------



## stevie4one (13. September 2012)

*AW: Bildübertragung von Tv zu Tv*

Dazu eignen sich Wireless HDMI Übertrager. Dein TV muss dann die Möglichkeit haben, das TV Bild an den HDMI-Ausgang zu schicken.


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2012)

*AW: Bildübertragung von Tv zu Tv*



stevie4one schrieb:


> Dazu eignen sich Wireless HDMI Übertrager. Dein TV muss dann die Möglichkeit haben, das TV Bild an den HDMI-Ausgang zu schicken.


Wenn er darauf verzichtet, den Sender zu wechseln, ginge so was. Und natürlich auch nur, wenn - wie Du sagst - der HDMI auch Bild ausgeben kann.


Was man auch überlegen kann: nen zusätzlichen TV-Receiver mit HDMI kaufen und nur DEN dann mit dem Wireless-Teil verbinden.


----------



## Supeq (14. September 2012)

*AW: Bildübertragung von Tv zu Tv*

Was möchtest du denn übertragen ? 
Das Bild zu direkt vom Tv an einen anderen TV zu klonen ist mit den meisten Geräten nicht ohne großen Aufwand möglich.


----------



## stevie4one (14. September 2012)

*AW: Bildübertragung von Tv zu Tv*



Janny schrieb:


> Ich möchte im Wohnzimmer alles steuern, sprich umschalten etc. Der Tv in der Küche soll einfach, wenn ich ihn anmache, das gleiche wiedergeben was im Wohnzimmer läuft.


 


Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn er darauf verzichtet, den Sender zu wechseln, ginge so was. Und  natürlich auch nur, wenn - wie Du sagst - der HDMI auch Bild ausgeben  kann.



Ich hab es so verstanden, dass einfach ein Bild in die Küche übertagen wird. Umschalten, Einstellungen, etc. in der Küche sind nicht notwendig. Von daher sollte es mit einem Wireless HDMI Übertager klappen. Voraussetzung: der TV spielt mit und gibt an einem HDMI-Anschluss auch ein Bild aus. Die Frage ist also, welcher TV wird im Wohnzimmer genutzt? Einfacher wäre natürlich die Nutzung eines externen Receivers im Wohnzimmer. Da kommt der Übertrager zwischen Ausgang Receiver und Eingang TV - fertig, siehe auch Vorschlag von Herbboy.


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2012)

*AW: Bildübertragung von Tv zu Tv*

Okay, wenn ich das nochmal lese, scheint es doch NUR um Bild+Ton zu gehen. Dann ginge so ein Wireless-Teil natürlich.


----------



## Timsu (14. September 2012)

*AW: Bildübertragung von Tv zu Tv*

Ich kenen aber keinen Fernseher, der einen HDMI Ausgang hat, ein paar Modelle haben scart.


----------

